
Transcript of Conversation Between John Lennon and Timothy Leary - laglad
http://www.timothylearyarchives.org/never-before-published-transcript-of-a-conversation-between-john-lennon-yoko-ono-timothy-leary-and-rosemary-leary-–-at-the-montreal-bed-in-may-1969/#
======
dreamdu5t
Thank you for posting this... whoever you are.

